# CORSA tube question



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

would a 95 corsa 01 have max tubing? Was max made by deda? did any other tubes become ovalized as the down tube met the bb? thanks in advance. ............ciclisto


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Corsa*

No Corsa's were made of Max for general production. Max tubeset was made by Columbus. Tube set is likely Deda Zerouno.



ciclisto said:


> would a 95 corsa 01 have max tubing? Was max made by deda? did any other tubes become ovalized as the down tube met the bb? thanks in advance. ............ciclisto


----------



## Big dUnC (Dec 16, 2006)

ciclisto said:


> would a 95 corsa 01 have max tubing? Was max made by deda? did any other tubes become ovalized as the down tube met the bb? thanks in advance. ............ciclisto


I agree the tubeset would be Dedaccaia Zerouno although Corsa 01s don't seem to appear until after 1995. According to the official 1995 Merckx literature the Corsa was available in Columbus Thron and the Corsa Extras available in Reynolds 753 ,Columbus SLX and Columbus TSX. I don't have a Merckx 1996 catalogue but the 1997 catalogue shows the Corsa 01 in Zerouno with an ovalised downtube at the BB shell.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

is it possible to have a 1995 corsa 1 with ovalized down tube with deda tubing that is a MAX copy or facsimile? Is the zero uno tubing desirable? .............ciclisto


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*0.1= zero uno Duh!*

I just found out the corsa 0.1 is zero uno I thought it was the year 2001 so this answers the question . The deda 0.1 is oval at the BB and this is a special version spec to Eddy and was built '96 or so due to the "F" on the BB. any thoughts?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Just go for it*

It's Deda zerouno, a very good tube set, also known as Deda COM 12.5. Lightest steel tube set made by Deda was EOM 16.5 followed by SAT 14.5 and then COM 12.5. Weight differences between the raw tubesets was not massive and the difference in weight was done by wall thickness and length of the double butted areas.

I would not worry about the year, ovalisation etc. Accuracy of the person selling is always subject to your own personal knowledge. This comes down to year built, tubing, measurements etc. 

If you believe the measurements are accurate and this is what you want, buy it. 



ciclisto said:


> I just found out the corsa 0.1 is zero uno I thought it was the year 2001 so this answers the question . The deda 0.1 is oval at the BB and this is a special version spec to Eddy and was built '96 or so due to the "F" on the BB. any thoughts?


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*boneman*

bid high and won it for a lot less...$955. thanks for your help. A good JB paint job would have been $600.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Well done*

I figured that was the one. Now you just have to wait for the seller to come through. Seems like good feedback and the wait shouldn't be too long. I really like the finish on that one. Ha ha, now you have to build it up!



ciclisto said:


> bid high and won it for a lot less...$955. thanks for your help. A good JB paint job would have been $600.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Sorry for*



ciclisto said:


> bid high and won it for a lot less...$955. thanks for your help. A good JB paint job would have been $600.


running the price up for you!!:blush2: :blush2: 

Enjoy the frame

B21


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well done*

hey this brings up a good point
should we have a dibs system so we don't bid against each other?
we could merit it out based on a variety of factors
or just first come first serve


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*While I suspected that Ciclisto*

was going after this frame, I did not know for sure(and admittedly did not ask). As it turned out I would have won it without his late better bid, and he would have paid not an insubstantial amount less had I not bid. I guess it's a bit of an interesting subject, but my call has been except for the handful of folks on the forum that i know personally, if I see something that I like, I go after it. This is a large and varied forum, and I don't see any practical way to go about it. It still comes down to what someone is willing to pay. Had I not been on the forum, I still would have bid that amount, so the outcome had not changed. YMMV.

b21


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and I'm fine with that*

but I don't think it would hurt to inform the board 'Hey I'm bidding on this one" so if people were only so-so interested and the bidder REALLY wanted it, they wouldn't pay such a premium.

I mean we announce when one comes up, we could announce who's in the game. we could have multiples as well.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Ok*



atpjunkie said:


> but I don't think it would hurt to inform the board 'Hey I'm bidding on this one" so if people were only so-so interested and the bidder REALLY wanted it, they wouldn't pay such a premium.
> 
> I mean we announce when one comes up, we could announce who's in the game. we could have multiples as well.


I will start. Will everyone who bid on the Motorola MXL kindly cancel your bids. I am interested, but the price is getting out of hand. Thank you.   

Seriously ATP, I understand where you are coming from, but in practice I am not sure it will work. However I do know that someone on this board whom I asked expert advice about a frame that I eventually won was actually interested in it himself but did not bid after he learned of my interest. Classy move by a classy guy. I din't find out until after I had won that he was interested.

What I learned from Ciclisto's original comments was that IF he was bidding on the frame that I wanted, than he probably would outbid me. I didn't change my strategy, I bid as much as I was willing to. 

Now as an example of the complications, say Ciclisto said he REALLy wanted this frame so I did not bid, and his best bid was beaten by someone else, and it was lower than what i would have bid?? In that case our "working together" worked against us-neither would have gotten it.

b21


----------



## Emerxil (Nov 21, 2019)

Ovalised/oversized tubes were used in 3 cases: Corsa Extra Max/Mx Leader (Columbus MAX, then with Minimax and SLX additives), Corsa 01 (Dedacciaio ZeroUno) and Arcobaleno (second series - Columbus Neuron Custom). Arcobaleno was extremely complex - ovalisation existed on the inside and outside of the tube... and reinforcements at the ends. Excellent engineering, unfortunately late - in 1995 aluminium and titanium frames were already being mass-produced, steel was a thing of the past (in the professional peloton it disappeared within 2 years).

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------

